# Mit Freehand html erstellen



## newbee (3. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
eine Bekante von mir hat mit Macromedia Freehand einen Entwurf für eine Website gemacht. Nun hat sich mich gefragt, wie man aus dem Freehand Projekt eine Webseite machen kann. Ich habe gesehen, dass man unter -> File -> Publish as HTML machen kann. Allerdings hat der Browser dann einige Probleme, die Inhalte anzuzeigen. Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, Grafiken und Entwürfe mit Freehand zu erstellen oder sollte man lieber mit einem anderem Programm wie z.B. DreamWeaver arbeiten?
Kann man eigentlich mit Freehand Links und Anker setzten?


----------



## versuch13 (3. April 2005)

Ja, also generell ist es wohl nicht zu empfehlen eine Website rein aus Grafiken zu erstellen. 
Man kann allerdings aus Freehand swf Dateien exportieren. Oder wie du schon sagst als HTML ausgeben. Du kannst Grafiken animieren, diese werden dann auf der HTML Seite in einem Layer z.B. hin und her geschoben oder so etwas. Und man kann auch Links erstellen.
Dazu musst du dem Text oder der Grafik eine Aktion zuweisen, in der Werkzeugleiste ist da irgendwo das Aktions Werkzeug, einfach irgendetwas mit anklicken. Dann ist der Gegenstand Blau markiert, unten rechts ist ein kleines + . Auf das drauf klicken, in dem PopUp irgendwo GetURL auswählen, URL angeben, fertig.
Ob man Anker setzen kann, keine Ahnung.


greetz


----------



## newbee (3. April 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren...


----------

